# Montgomery AL meet on 11-11-06?



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i will be in montgomery al on 11-11-06 for a meeting and would like to hang out with some goats. the last area meet was in columbus ga that i hosted in july of this year. would any one like to get this up and runing for the montgomery area?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

You know I'm in.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I might can make it, depends on my work schedule and I won't find out if I will work Sat. until sometime this week.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

lets do it. iam done whit my meeting about 12 or so. iwould love to have a meet and greet some where.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Wish I could make it Gerald, but you know how I am about college football...lol. I live for this time of the year. Hope you guys have a great time!!...:cheers arty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice car in your avatar


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> nice car in your avatar


Thx.... Yours isn't too shabby either!!!...


----------



## Strychnine (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll be down the road in Auburn for the weekend (coming over Thursday night), if anyone happens to be in that area.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

we can meet a pub or eating place this saturday in montgomery. any one have a suggestion? we can also go to auburn to. thats only 40 min from the gump:cheers lets here it


----------



## Strychnine (Jul 10, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> we can meet a pub or eating place this saturday in montgomery. any one have a suggestion? we can also go to auburn to. thats only 40 min from the gump:cheers lets here it



I'll be unavailable in Auburn during the AU-UGA game.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm not going to be able to make it this Saturday after all.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Is this still a go on Sat., Gerald? I'm pretty sure I can make, I might be tired as hell thought b/c I don't get off until 6am Sat. My buddy and his g/f are planning to come too.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nope this meet is a bust this time around raven. maybe next time:willy:


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

That's cool. At least I can get some sleep.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:cool


raven1124 said:


> That's cool. At least I can get some sleep.


----------

